# that what go's around ,comes around



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

just a bit ott , but you have to see humour of this, last year I struggled with instructions , to make drain bags, as requested by our local Macmillan unit , the penny finally dropped ,and sent about 20 off, together with the oh so comforting Heart shaped under arm pillows,
a year on and I will be one that's wearing then, what goes around comes around ????????


----------



## lyn mary (Apr 17, 2013)

what are drain bags


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Bags to hide/hold medical drain bags, usually after surgery.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks! I think a lot of us needed that! Oops! Not the bag, the answer!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I hope you get well soon and never need another drain bag. I used to hide my catheter bag under my housecoat. Could not understand why other patients walked around flaunting theirs.


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

Good luck and sending hugs.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Is there a pattern/picture of these?

Marg


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope it doesn't mean you are needing the services of the Macmillan unit. Great a job as they do.


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

Until last year I didn't know what they were, as I did have one 7 yrs ago, the bag is quite simple in its self ,with a great envelope bottom, that I now use for any size,
but it was the tab and loop fastening, I couldn't fathom ,when I did its simple , no one in are group made any, for the same reason, are you all familiar with the heart shape arm pillows?
you wouldn't be live the comfort they bring , I no longer have a picture of one, but happy to explain , your local breast care unit will bless you for them, sorry not a very good picture of the bag, I later added a small pocket for a mobile


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

Yes Darowill. I'm to have a mastectomy on Monday, after being 7 yrs clear , but on the positive side , I'm lucky for it to be found a second time, so quickly, and the care is second to none even for our poor NHS,

Marge ,all my patterns have been packed away, due to a roof leak earliest this week, ( one of those weeks) but will post info as soon as I'm up and about again,


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Sending prayers for a successful surgery and quick healing.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely caring idea..

Best wishes for yourself with speedy recovery...


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hoping this will be the last of your struggles. Stay strong...sending lots of positive energy your way!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Best WISHES!


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Will be thinking good thoughts for you and hoping that you're well enough to join us again soon!


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Wishing you the best of luck with your surgery. The MacMillion organisation is wonderful.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Our prayers go out to you. And our thanks for all your volunteer work.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Prayers going up for you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sewcrafty said:


> Yes Darowill. I'm to have a mastectomy on Monday, after being 7 yrs clear , but on the positive side , I'm lucky for it to be found a second time, so quickly, and the care is second to none even for our poor NHS,
> 
> Marge ,all my patterns have been packed away, due to a roof leak earliest this week, ( one of those weeks) but will post info as soon as I'm up and about again,


Hope the surgery goes smoothly and the outcome is positive (or negative depends which way you look at it doesn't it?).
And a leaking roof as you deal with this is just what you don't want. It never rains but it pours does it?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Wonderful idea,
When my husband was in hospital, a man across the ward, to the right had a big op,and a drain ,I have a thing about blood,and seeing it fill with blood and fluid,wish it had been in a cover,didnt let anyone know it upset me,


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Good luck an Prayers for you going up!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Prayers coming your way.


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

thank you all your prayers gratefully excepted xxx


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

When I had my mastectomy almost 17 years ago, the ones issued to us were knitted...


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

sewcrafty said:


> thank you all your prayers gratefully excepted xxx


Sending every positive thought your way. I have also been a grateful recipient of a drain bag and yes I know the comfort a heart pillow brings, I'm so thankful that there are people like you who make them. Best of luck with your operation


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

sewcrafty said:


> Yes Darowill. I'm to have a mastectomy on Monday, after being 7 yrs clear , but on tP.he positive side , I'm lucky for it to be found a second time, so quickly, and the care is second to none even for our poor NHS,
> 
> Marge ,all my patterns have been packed away, due to a roof leak earliest this week, ( one of those weeks) but will post info as soon as I'm up and about again,


No problem, no rush. And best wishes for a speedy recovery, take care of yourself xx

Marg

P.S. Just did a google search and found these: http://www.angelpillow.org/sewing-instructions.html
and http://www.breastinvestigators.com/how-to-make-a-post-mastectomy-heart-pillow/


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> I hope you get well soon and never need another drain bag. I used to hide my catheter bag under my housecoat. Could not understand why other patients walked around flaunting theirs.


When I was in hospital some of the women put them into pretty gift bags!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Sewcrafty, sorry to hear that you have to have surgery and wish you all the best. I haven't heard of these drain bags, and having lots of cotton fabric going begging will investigate.

Love Liz (aka minimum)


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

Thank you ,for all the good vibes and wishes you sent me they worked beautifully , felt most honoured to receive them ,I was first on the list so back back on the ward before lunch, a fantastic nurse called Grace , has cared for me ,feel princesses like, and the Macmillan nurse gave me a huge hug ,as I went down,
as it worked so well seven yrs ago ,I brought along Gypsy creams little pocket bear , and Sandra xxxyoungest son gave me an amethyst tiny Angel as well , I have a beautiful slightly different drain bag, as soon as I'm able will make some more up,


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

You sound like a lovely lady. Keep your chin up. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

I will be praying for your safe surgery and quick healing, sending positive thoughts every day.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Best wishes for successful surgery and a speedy recovery. ????


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you for that info. I will say a prayer that you are quick to recover and that this I should the last health problem you have.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery and excellent results.


----------



## marianestronick (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope everything is positive for you. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Simply type free pattern for drain bag into your browser and you will find many links and options. I just did, found several, but am not able to post the links from my tablet.


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

Thank you all so much,for taking the time, it really did boy me up ,having so many supporters, but then we're all sisters under the same Sun and moon, wherever we live,
had a very bad night when the drain kept leaking, and I was coughing blood, very busy and noisy on the ward, but the surgeon said all was Ok, she would change the drain and I can go home, and properly rest, xxx


----------

